# 620 power steering pump shaft



## kstromlund.ks (9 mo ago)

where do you find these hard to find parts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. First off you can let us know if you have a John Deere or a Case. I'm thinking a John Deere. 
This may work.....








Used Power Steering Pump Shaft fits John Deere 60 720 530 520 630 70 50 730 620 F1687R


Power Steering Pump Shaft for John Deere Tractor(s) 50, 60, 70, 520, 530, 620, 630, 720, 730. Replaces John Deere OEM nos F1687R.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------

